

Connections Count - A visualization of Series A rounds - acchow
http://www.reuters.com/subjects/series-a

======
trysomething
A bunch of the "unconnected" companies (as well as the connected ones) are in
fact y-combinator companies. Seems odd that they missed such an obvious (and
well-publicized) network.

